# Smb precipitate white powder need help



## imrani (Mar 25, 2020)

Hi guys need help smb precipitate white powder from aqua regia solution what is this?


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 25, 2020)

The white powder can be copper chloride. Does it dissolve in HCl? Use a small sample to test.

Göran


----------



## imrani (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks brother i have tested its copper. After precipitate all copper the solution colore become green from blue what is this means? Can i used dmg for pd or any thing else? Kindly see steniouse result whats your opinion i appreciate your help.


----------



## anachronism (Mar 26, 2020)

What did you dissolve in this?


----------



## imrani (Mar 26, 2020)

First i smelt ore with copper then i desolve it in nitric then i cemented it with zinc after this i desolve residue in aqua regia i recoverd silver from nitric acid by using a little amount of hcl then i cemented with zinc i think i made a mistak.


----------

